# Yeti Panga vs. Fishpond Thunderhead - Backpack



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Looking at getting a new waterproof pack. Does anyone have experience with both of them? Looking for something to hike Blue Ridge area for trout/smallsmouth, and to wear all do while surf fishing/wading flats.

Thanks!!


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

VANMflyfishing said:


> Looking at getting a new waterproof pack. Does anyone have experience with both of them? Looking for something to hike Blue Ridge area for trout/smallsmouth, and to wear all do while surf fishing/wading flats.
> 
> Thanks!!


I have the Fishpond Thunderhead backpack and have nothing but good things to say about it. I have several Fishpond items and have been satisfied with all of them. I do not own the Yeti Panga backpack but have checked them out before.

I purchased the Thunderhead backpack prior to the release of the Yeti backpack. Not sure if that would have changed my mine or not. The Fishpond pack includes attachment points on the bag for other Fishpond packs/slings/spare rod holders which come in handy, as well as rod tube holders on the side of the bag. It also comes with a removable hip belt which is a plus when lugging heavy weight for long periods. The interior has a small clear zippered pouch, but no other forms of dividers.

The Yeti Panga backpack seems significantly smaller/thinner then the Fishpond backpack. The Fishpond backpack is on the larger side while the Yeti backpack is more of a standard "bookbag" in regards to size. You can pack a ton of stuff in the Fishpond. This could be both a pro and a con. The only other thing about the Yeti backpack i think i would like is the interior "laptop" pocket. I use my Fishpond backpack a lot for traveling, and an interior pouch/divider for a laptop would be nice.

But like i said, the Fishpond Thunderhead backpack is awesome in all regards. Waterproof and very durable. Also comes in a few color options. If i were using one for mainly fishing, i would go with the Fishpond. If i was wanting to use one for mainly traveling, i'd go with the Yeti. I'm a big fan of both brands, however, all of my fishing bags and packs are Fishpond. However, i have a lot of Yeti bags and have zero complaints. I don't think either would be a wrong choice


----------



## SeaLee12 (Jun 24, 2020)

Check out patagonia - i have their waterproof sling and its bombproof. Been all over 9 different countries, constantly exposed to salt water and still watertight after a decade. They also make dry-zip and roll-top back packs...check em out.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks @SeaLee12 - I have a roll top now and find it too cumbersome to use while wading. The Stormfront packs are nice though! I write for a blog and would like to support Yeti or Fishpond. Patagonia makes great stuff, just not what I'm looking for.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Another vote for Fishpond. Super tough. I would have ended up with a Simms but they were out of stock when I needed it. Really glad I ended up with the Fishpond.


----------



## cdolan503 (May 4, 2020)

100% Fishpond. I had one of their (discontinued) packs for years before it was accidentally thrown out by a third party. I have yet to find a better pack. Tried a Simms replacement and it's hung in there for a few years but only out of convenience to me. Fishpond sling OTW to me as we speak.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok ... get ready .... I have the fishpond and don’t exactly feel the way the others do . It’s rugged large capacity and comfortable to wear ... however the zipper is woefully short , meaning how far down the sides it goes . Therefore it’s an absolute Nightmare trying to find small items. They will always be buried it the bottom . In a hurry or out of frustration I’ve actually begun to just dump the whole bag out ... this may seem like a small issue but trust me it’s gets old quick . I’ve had this pack over two years . It wades with me , walks the beach , and rides in the skiff .... but it’s so tiring I’ve actually put mine up for sale. Wading with it and actually trying to use it for what it’s for, is an exercise in futility, sure don’t put much in it ... ok than why do I need this large pack when a sling would do ? Kind of defeats the purpose ...... I’d be looking at the new Simms backpack .... the new zipper makes a world of difference and the bag will actually open up ... kind of something you need it to do .
Sorry no real experience with the yeti but I will say I’ve looked the zipper over and it too opens up much farther . Plus I own many yeti products and they work . The few times I’ve had issues they’ve done me right quickly .

when mine sells I’ll be buying the Simms . If you wind up with the yeti or the fishpond keep the zipper waxed .


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeti backpack is perfect. 110% dry, comfortable, roomy, and bulletproof.


----------



## WylanB (Jan 14, 2020)

I have both and prefer my fishpond. Much lighter and better zippers (wider openings)


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I just learned that there are 300.00 small backpacks...


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have the fishpond and I also have the Patagonia sling. I won the fishpond and bought the patagucci used. For everyday use I prefer the Patagonia hand down its easier to get stuff in and out. It stows in skiff compartments way easier than the fishpond due to its size.

I agree with wardicus the entrance is on the small side. And for some reason it seems like stuff is just cumbersome to access. The front pocket On the outside of the bag which I would typically like to throw my keys/wallet/phone into Is way to small for those three items.

The patagucci has plenty of room for all these items.

I really like fishpond stuff and it holds up great but I fee l they kinda missed the mark on this pack to to odd size/zipper.


----------



## Keith Maestas (Oct 10, 2015)

I have the Yeti. Shoulder straps are super uncomfortable for me. Wide and super-stiff.


----------

